# Use my gentoo box as access point for my Nexus tablet

## printf

hello.

i have my old-but-good gentoo box, a ThinkPad X61s (http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Category:X61s), using it mostly for surfing currently.

i also have a Nexus 7 tablet, non-rooted, but have LineageOS installed on it.

in my house, there is no wireless router, nor do i plan on buying one, but sometimes i would like to share the wireless connection to my tablet from the gentoo box.

so far i installed wpa_supplicant with the ap and p2p use flags, played a bit around the settings and the various commands and also the gui, but did not manage to share the internet connection.

i also tried it via the wicd gui, but it supports only WEP encryption, so i didn't bother with it any further.

my tablet supports the following wifi connection options (apart from the traditional connection): wi-fi direct, WPS push button and WPS pin entry

i searched around both these forums and the net and every article or manual or ho-to about setting up wpa_supplicant revolved around using it to connect your machine to another access point, or manage one, none of them really had what i want. too bad, that the wpa_gui also only lets yoou to connect to an access point, not make the machine act like one

also worth mentioning, that i would prefer to use a shell script, that i can run when i need the internet sharing, rather than setting it us as a service, this is why i would like to avoid modifying too many config files.

thank you

----------

## John R. Graham

What you want is net-wireless/hostapd, but (a) it's a non-trivial setup and (b) not all wireless adapters are capable or acting as an access point. The Hostapd article on the Gentoo Wiki shows how to tell whether your access point will work.

 *printf wrote:*   

> in my house, there is no wireless router, nor do i plan on buying one, but sometimes i would like to share the wireless connection to my tablet from the gentoo box.

 You may want to reconsider that. You can get something on the used market for very little money that's supported by the (Linux based) DD-WRT open source router distribution.

- John

----------

## fedeliallalinea

You read this?

But first you should understand if your wireless card have AP mode support.

EDIT: John is faster   :Shocked: 

----------

## printf

thanks, will check that first

----------

